
It’s 2016 already, how are websites still screwing up these user experiences? - profinger
http://www.troyhunt.com/2016/01/its-2016-already-how-are-websites-still.html?m=1
======
ChuckMcM
The entire answer is "We can only pay for Web Services with advertising so we
do all these crappy things to the user experience to keep the lights on."

You want free web pages, organizations want to eat and sleep. 2016 is the
probably the first year where the Ad Warz have gone really really hot. I
predict that by 2017 or 2018 at the latest many of these sites wont even talk
to you unless you pay them money directly. The only "free" content you will
get will be re-hashed (perhaps algorithimically) stuff which has no actual
value but all the keywords you searched for.

------
profinger
Pretty sure I wrote this in my sleep or something. This guy says everything
that I say! Sent it to a coworker and he said he's heard me say everything on
the list lol

